# Anybody use the Cylinder & Slide Dunk-it kits for cleaning?



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

I've come to love this stuff!

I'm one who cleans my guns after every range session. The problem is, I end up spending more time cleaning than I did shooting.

For those not familiar with this stuff, check out this link
http://www.cylinder-slide.com/dunkkitart.shtml

Now I still use bore cleaner for the bores and some powder solvent on the cylinder faces but once it's somewhat clean, I just dunk them in this solvent for a couple of minutes, wipe them down, and I'm done.

Some of my semi autos need some lube on the rails but my revolvers take a bath and are simply wiped down.


----------



## steves1017 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Air compressor cleaning*

Have never used the dunk it stuff, but I know that using an air hose and compressor great speeds and cleans in the hard to reach places!! I just use G96, then blast the residue away.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Never even heard of it till now. Intresting. I work with acids at work that would probably work too.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I've been thinking about asking here if anyone had use the stuff, but just hadn't gotten around to it.....

PhilR.


----------

